# Sears Auto overfilled the oil - Is it bad enough to file a compliant?



## The_Dark_Knight (Nov 1, 2009)

I took my 2002 Jetta Wagon (67K miles) to Sears last week for a tire rotation and balancing (free since I purchased the tires there). They had a special on oil changes so I decided to get that done at the same time since it was only $15 and that is almost what it costs me to do it myself. I always do my own oil changes but figured this would save me some time and hassle in the cold weather. I checked the oil level a few days later found it to be about 3/8 of an inch past the hashed mark upper level. By my estimation, this is about 2/3 of a quart too much. 

I could go back and have them take some out but there is usually a long wait so I am debating on that. However, I am not pleased with this service. They also left oil marks on the seat and could not find the whell locks in the trunk so it took a while. 

Anyway, I am wondering about whether this amount of overfill can be deterimental enough to cause any damage and whether or not I should pursue this more agressively with Sears.

My Haynes manual says that it can cause damage to the catalytic converter. Even if that were the case, how could I even prove it was related to the oil overfill and not just an old converter? Can this amount of overfill affect the engine seals? Should I just leave it in and just let the engine consume it over time and insist they take some out ASAP?


----------



## robertbld (May 11, 2011)

*Overfill*

Take it back and have them remove it. Tis a very common complaint, and it's the reason I'll never let anyone do it again.


----------



## Ktt88 (Aug 27, 2011)

I overfilled my 1.8t last oil change by the same amount 1/2 to 2/3 of a qt. I drove it like that for about 3 weeks and it was fine. 
I didnt really feel like dropping my skid plate and drain/refilling it since it's getting cold out.

What I did instead is get a piece of clear tube (forget the size...3/8'' i thinkkk...) and I syphoned the excess oil out of the dip stick. Make sure you warm the car up so it flows easier.

Worked like a charm and I'm at the perfect level now:beer:


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

omg


----------



## scorch07 (May 17, 2011)

The VW dealer that's done mine has over-filled it every time so far... 

Needless to say I'll probably be doing my own from now on.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Overfill is bad in a DI engine, that's for sure.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

Take it back ASAP and have them correct this. Did they use the correct VW approved oil? I drought it.


----------



## robertbld (May 11, 2011)

Took the 2011 Jetta 2.slow to the stealership yesterday for the free 20,000 service, which included the oil change. Checked the dipstick before I left, and discovered that they had overfilled again. Showed the service tech the oil cap which states that it should not be overfilled, and asked that some oil be removed. Can't understand why they can't take a second to read the dipstick ! Don't ever assume that these people know what thy are doing.


----------



## The_Dark_Knight (Nov 1, 2009)

I just don't get it. Even the dealership is overfilling??!! This can't just be mass ignorance or sloppy work FROM EVERYONE. :banghead: I wonder if it doesn't really matter after all? Oh, and by the way, I never did take it back to Sears to get some drained because their wait times are ridiculous sometimes. The engine has been 'consuming' oil for some time so I figured it would take care of itself in a few weeks or so and it did. I did, however, file a complaint with Sears but have not heard back from them at all. I guess I will have to follow up on that. I will just be doing my own oil changes from now on unless I get a super good deal again...haha...this time however, I will be telling them NOT to overfill BEFORE I leave the car and I will tell them I am checking afterwards and if it is overfilled, I AM NOT PAYING!!!


----------



## scorch07 (May 17, 2011)

Just to add to the excitement, I finally did my own oil last night and discovered that all of the screws holding the cover on the bottom were completely messed up from presumably being overtightened and the filter housing was put on WAY too tight. I didn't think I was ever going to get that thing off.


----------



## v8 killer (Jun 12, 2011)

lol took one of my cars to sears once and the kid stalled it 2 times before i had to show him to push the gear knob down to get it in reverse after he finally got it in reverse he stalled it again:facepalm: never took my car anywhere to get worked on after that.. i do EVERYTHING myself now


----------

